# México Living nature



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

I love my contry


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice, very nice. I'm surprised by how much geographic diversity lies within Mexico!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

The Cenotes of the Yucatan Peninsula are the doors to the underworld of the Maya. They connect the subterranean system of rivers of the Yucatan peninsula.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Pico de Orizaba volcano


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Chico, Hidalgo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Monterrey


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cacahuamilpa grottos, Guerrero


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Banco Chinchorro


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Thats beautiful, they're all so breath taking.. great thread!! congrats, i love mexico


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are some excellent pix, so much beauty in them. I've been to cuernavaca, in Morelos.


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

marte said:


> El Pico de Orizaba volcano



Great Orizaba photos. I plan to climb the peak sometime in spring 2007, it'll be a nice vacation but so close to "home".


----------



## Lanier (Dec 19, 2005)

Mexico is so beautiful


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Lake Chapala


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cuatro Cienegas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Xel-Ha


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cerro del Potosi, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

San Carlos bay, Sonora


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cozumel reef, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Huatulco bays, Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cataviña, Baja California


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Mexico is a big land to discover!.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Punta cancun, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Isla Espiritu Santo, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sierra Madre Occidental


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Paisajes de Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tenango, Hidalgo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Las Aguilas, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Celestun, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cerro de Bernal, Tamaulipas


----------



## WUCN (Jan 9, 2006)

*great pics! cheer guy!*

amazing photos! i love Mexico, and i hope someday i can go to Mexico. I expect. 
we are so lucky to live on the beautiful earth so we should try our best to protect "our mother", am i right?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

I am glad you like the pics WUCN. It's reciprocal, I love China, it's culture, and don't get me started about the cuisine, delicious ..

Oaxaca landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Chiapas landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Catemaco, Veracruz


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Unbelievable photos!! Mexico has to be one of the most beautiful countries in the world.... 10+/10.

The only thing needed are fineass mexican chicas in the pictures


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

marte said:


> Catemaco, Veracruz


CATEMACO!!! Hey hey hey...where are the monkeys?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Lake Sol, Nevado de Toluca volcano crater


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Isla Mujeres


----------



## Lanier (Dec 19, 2005)

Mexico is one of the most beautiful country in the world


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

glad you enjoyed the post guys, I will add more photographs latter ..


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Huichiyuan, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope you enjoy the following postcards ..

Landscapes & places



Fauna


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

La Paz, Baja California Sur

























Panorama ------->


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sierra de Guanajuato


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Exelentes fotos con lugares maravillosos nos dan una idea de la gran geografía que tiene este país. 
Gracias por compartir estas fotografías y mostrarle al mundo la riqueza natural que ofrece Mexico.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Calakmul rainforest, Campeche


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Breathtaking indeed.

Look after it.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cañon de Santa Elena, Coahuila ... México-US border


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

San Pedro Martir, Baja California


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought Brazil was the most beautiful country, now I'm not sure! Thank you so much guys. :eek2:


----------



## chepillin (Feb 15, 2006)

Estoy impresionado por lo hermoso que es Mexico.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

deleted


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Ozcan, I am happy you enjoy the fotos

Cascadas de Micos, San Luis Potosi


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Ocote, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

The lover volcanos : Ixtacchihuatl & Popocatepetl


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Coyote, San Luis Potosi


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

San Andres Tuxtla


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

I am speechless, these pics are awesome!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Revillagigedo Islands


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Baja California Sur


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Eyipantla, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Montebello Lakes, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Desierto Central, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Ajusco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Loreto, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Bacalar Lagoon, the lagoon of seven colors, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Papaguyo river, Guerrero


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Iztaccihuatl volcano, Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Mazunte, Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Centla, Tabasco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tzararacua, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tacana Volcano, Chiapas .... México-Guatemala border


----------



## MusaafiR78 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Mexico-Marty*

AMAZING.......
I want to see and feel your wonderland myself ! Thank you friend 
for the beauty you've shared... :wave: 
Can you give me some useful informations like how much money do I need for a few days? Thank you...you inspared me !!!

"The beauty is in the eye of the beholder.."


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi MusaafiR78, glad you have enjoyed the photographs .... 

Potrero Chico, Nuevo Leon


----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

:eek2: :shocked: kay: :cheers1:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Chimalapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Chamela-Cuixmala, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sierra del Carmen, Coahuila


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Bahia de los Angeles, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tequila, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

La Malinche


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cozumel Island, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Loreto, Baja --------->


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tamaulipas landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cataviña, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahuacatlan, San Luis Potosi


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Peña Nevada, Tamaulipas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Nevado de Toluca



​


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cloud forest, Tamaulipas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Ocote, Aguascalientes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Chamela, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Valle de Bravo, Estado de Mexico


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Patzcuaro Lake


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cabo Pulmo, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Filobobos, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Bolson de Mapimi, Durango


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Ixtlahuacan del Rio, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Isla Isabella


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Aguas Claras, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tenacatita, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Chiflon, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Miramar Lake, Chiapas


----------



## futz77 (Oct 25, 2004)

Felizidades. These are really nice pics. It seems to me that you are a talented photograph.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

La Giganta, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Zipolite, Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Janitzio Island, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Roca Partida, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Basaseachic, Chihuahua


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Desierto, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Lago Sayula


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Atlixco, Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Malinalco, Estado de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Rio Ramos, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Playa del Carmen, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sierra Madre, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cuernavaca, Morelos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Usumacinta River, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Valle de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cañon de Iturbide, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Huasteca, San Luis Potosi


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Xalapa, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

La Sierra Gorda, Queretaro


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Mazunte, Oaxaca


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Acapulco is unbelievable.. thanks for the pics.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

you are welcomed ozcan glad you enjoyed the pics

Sian Ka'an, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Punta Bufeo, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pantanos de Centla wetlands, Tabasco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Paricutin volcano, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

No se de que fecha es la fotografia del paricutin ..

Sierra de Arteaga, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sonora desert, Sonora


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Nevado de Toluca valley, Estado de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Camécuaro, Michoacan


----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

As i said before, to be a biologist in my country is a great luxury!!! 3th country in the world with the greatest biodiversity!!! Thanks Marte, as always.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cerro de la Calle, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Jerecuaro, Guanajuato


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Epitacio Huerta, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Teremendo, Michoacan


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

monicaco said:


> As i said before, to be a biologist in my country is a great luxury!!! 3th country in the world with the greatest biodiversity!!!


Really, that's incredible. Could you list the top 5 or 10 countries in terms of biodiversity or do you know a website where I can find this kind of information?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cañón Escaleras, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Santa Maria del Oro, Nayarit


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Zirahuen, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hierve el Agua petrified waterfall, Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Las Estacas, Morelos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cenote in Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Nevado de Colima


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Valle de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Yachilan, Chiapas


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!

Marte you deserve a statue, you are my heroe from now on for show me how beautiful is my country.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

San Borja, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Bahia de los Angeles, Baja California Sur


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW!!! amazing landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

San Francisco, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Peña de Bernal, Queretaro


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Laguna de Salayeta, Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Telapon, Estado de México


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

More More More!!!


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there a place in Mexico where you can do snow activities?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi very controversial, during the winter months many of the volcanos near Mexico City have snow, climbing is a popular activity, this year it was particularly good. Many of the Sierras in the northern-most part of the country also have snow in winter ..

You can also visit Bosques de Monterreal, an artificial ski resort in the state of Coahuila, an advantage is that it is open all-year-round. I believe all the equipment was imported from western Europe.

Orizaba, Veracruz-Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cañon de Peguis, Chihuahua


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Forest in Colima/Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Reinforest in Chichen Itza, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

For the 300th thread a few postcards from the National Comision of Protected Areas (CONANP) ! ... hope you enjoy them


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Volcanic field, Michoacan/Guanajuato


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Magdalena Island, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Chico, Hidalgo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Ojo de Liebre lagoon, whale sanctuary, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Zacatlan, Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Isla Encantada, Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Valley of Comondu, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sierra Madre de Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Edit


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Chimalapas cloud forests, Oaxaca/Chiapas


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*Aguascalientes, México*

I'll present you one of the best sunsets in the world according to NatGeo. It takes place in the city of Aguascalientes, located in the centre of Mexico. The city is famous by its pleasant weather, its quality of life, its sunstes and the most important fair in Mexico an Latin-America, the Feria Nacional de San Marcos. Watch this amazing natural landscape, it's unique in the world.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Gorgeous sunset! thanks alex ...

Agangueo, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Las Tres Virgenes, Baja


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Punta Herrero, Quintana Roo


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

Este thread es exelente. Tienes algo de Jalisco?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it heavyzakura, here are some photos from Jalisco

Pueto Vallarta, Jalisco


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

Beautiful pictures marte, There is an amazing diversity of scenarios and landscapes in our country. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers mexicaninmontreal, glad you have enjoyed the tour.

Tecomite, Coahuila





​


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cacahuamilpa, Guerrero


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cenote, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Salto de Chihuahua, Estado de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Bosques Orizaba, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Costalegre, Jalisco


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Potrero, Nuevo Leon


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahuatenco, Estado de México


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

marte said:


> Hi guys cheers ..
> 
> @ NEWWORLD - the caves or cenotes of the Yucan are really beautiful, they are spread across mostly the eastern part of the Yucatan peninsula, here is a partial map of their location ..


Wow this image gives me goosebumps. 

Incredible thread this has become since I last posted, simply amazing.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

these are absolutely amazing pictures!! THE best i have ever seen of Mexico...Mexico Lindo y Querido....just...WOW!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for leaving your comments guys

Veracruz landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tehuacan, Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Barrancas del Cobre, Chihuahua


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Landscapes from Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Arrecifes de Akumal, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Sierra de las Navajas, Hidalgo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Xcalak, Quintana Roo


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm very interested in the Barrancas del Cobre - info says that six of the tributary canyons are deeper than the Grand Canyon (1800m?)? If so then this place is a must-see-before-I-die sort of place.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi facial ... the canyon system Barrancas del Cobre is 1,5 times deeper and 4 times larger than the Grand Canyon, if you come to México it's a place you must visit ...

Here is a postcard I made of the Barrancas del Cobre, in the state of
Chihuahua


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

aww mexico so many memories.
wats the highway that dude on the motor bike is on looks familiar


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cumbres de Maltrata, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Holbox Island


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Landscapes of Baja California





















Panorama --------------->


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Mahahual, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Coast Espiritu Santo, Baja California Sur


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Playa Paraiso, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

La Sierra de Chihuahua


----------



## razzor (May 26, 2006)

awesome job marte! what a country we have!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi razzor glad you have enjoyed the photographs ...


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

WOW, I think is the first time that I am sick of whatching my own country but it was totally worth it he he, great job, excellent pictures and more importantly, I have to travel into my own country, there are places that I didn't even knew they existed, well, México like all the countries in the world has a lot to offer in different ways and point of views and for all kinds of fans.


----------



## razzor (May 26, 2006)

I can barely believe that all that beauty is gathered in one single country!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ Yeah, I've heard that Mexico is one of the most, if not THE most geographically diverse country in the world for its size, is it true?


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow I'm amaze, Mexico is rich in natural landscapes.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Dream of the Sierra de Chiapas


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ :master: Eres GRANDE marte!!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Tepoztlan, Morelos


----------



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

those pics are not good, they just more than amazing..... Wow, its too beautiful to be truth... 
Thanks for the pics man.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Que belleza, Mexico es muy hermoso !


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys I really appreciate your comments!

some ramdom photos from all over


----------



## mantarraya (Jun 15, 2006)

O_O


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hola mantarraya welcome to the forum, glad you have enjoyed the photos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hope you guys enjoy the photos, feel free to leave your comments

Guerrero Negro, Baja



Cholula, Puebla



Agangueo, Michoacan


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

holy mama!!! ab-so-lu-ta-men-te perfecto!! I especially like the picture of Tepoztlan...you where next to the pyramid when you took that picture, right? Amazing!!


----------



## Marytenshi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Me encantan*

Ay! que lindas estan estas fotos! me traen tantos recuerdos ... tienes muy buen gusto Marte ^_^. Ah! hice un wallpaper con una de las imagenes , esta bien? http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b304/Satoshi_Oak/wall.jpg


----------



## costaklaus (May 1, 2006)

Super photos. Mexico has it all great beaches great cities. Worth to make a trip.

Saludos
costaklaus - www.costaricaweb.de


That´s my costarican friend


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

some more photos guys ...

@tennisguy, that's right the piramids are right beside 

cheers Marytenshi, glad you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

I have enjoyed this set of photos immensely, hope you like them as well ...


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

lindo Mexico ! saludos !


----------



## Iacobi Design (Aug 4, 2006)

Excelente recopilacion y trabajo, gracias por el thread

Mexico es sorprendente¡¡¡


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

oh,I never saw the red birds ~~
I guess the season is spring of these photos ,yes?
who is the little girl have long hair staying at the tree?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi waynewung, I believe you mean the Greater Flamingo of the Caribbean, a beautiful and graceful bird. The photos are from all seasons ... I believe the girl you refer to is a young woman taking a photograph of Cola de Caballo or Horse Tail Waterfall, hehe

Volcan de Fuego de Colima y Nevado de Colima


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Landscapes from Michoacan


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

so it is,Thank you,marte!in my country ,china ,kunming,a warm city,all seasons almost are same, but I l want every season is special,colourful!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## angelsubterranio (Sep 2, 2006)

Mexico is fantastic !!!! SUPER PHOTOS THANKS


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, thank you for leaving you comments


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Landscapes from Chihuahua


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Baja California landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

some ramdom landscapes


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

more gifts guys


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Cielo cloud forest


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Some landscapes of Oaxaca





same location as above but in autum, looks beautiful too

[URL=http://imageshack.us]

[/URL]


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Panorama of Huatulco, Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

photos of several places


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Any pictures of good beaches on the gulf of Mexico?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Verycontrovercial the region of the gulf of Mexico is better know for it's prehispanic archeological sites, port cities, such as the walled cities of Veracruz and Campeche also there are beautiful bird sanctuaries ... I will add some photographs latter on ...


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

marte said:


> Hi Verycontrovercial the region of the gulf of Mexico is better know for it's prehispanic archeological sites, port cities, such as the walled cities of Veracruz and Campeche also there are beautiful bird sanctuaries ... I will add some photographs latter on ...


Uhhh, Veracruz isn't walled anymore buddy. Only about a meter of wall remains in a museum.


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

I love Mexico


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers fjl107! more landscapes of Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cheers guys! more gifts from México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! hope you enjoy the photographs


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Every new pic is better and better. Good job Marte.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

How much can one country hold? Amazing stuff. Good to see this thread still rolling.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Just amazing, I love Mexico a lot! Landscape and location is just the best!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cheers Nadini! and congratulations on Lebanon's independence day !


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Zempoala lakes


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

great pictures!!:banana:


----------



## jluis13 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Chiapas*

Cañon del Sumidero



Palenque



Palenque


----------



## jluis13 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Coahuila*

Sierra de Arteaga


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Excelent aditions luis! el Sumidero canyon is a gorgeous place ...


----------



## SassanPahlavi (Oct 17, 2006)

Marte, you did such a wonderful job! Amazing!!

regards/saludos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Sassan, I'm glad you have enjoyed our trip so far :hi:

saludos Sassan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

slds chicos continuamos nuestro paseo por México


----------



## NewYork-wala (Mar 22, 2005)

Beautiful pictures... The only exposure to Mexico I have had so far has been Juarez... Looking fowad to seeing the rest of Mexico.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers all the way to New York!







frontera México-EEUU


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

mas regalos de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

mas regalos de México


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

A desert in Puebla,more images at www.flickr.com/photos/fjlehnerz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers fjl307, thank you for the photos :hi:


----------



## Online (May 17, 2007)

Wow, this is the best compilation of pictures I've ever seen of Mexico, it is amazingly beautiful :cheers: Marte, muy muy muy buen trabajo! :drool: las fotos estan increibles.

Where else than Mexico?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers online!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys,


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

landscapes of Coahuila


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mix of Oaxaca, Veracruz and Puebla


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

more gifts from México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

let's continue our tour







[/UR


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

landscapes of Durango


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys more gifts from México


----------



## Jorge Zereptram (Aug 30, 2005)

sometimes you dont see or dont know how rich is the country where you live.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautiful! Country of my great grandfathers.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys :hi: ... let's continue our tour of México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

slds alex, me encantaron las fotografias


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

marte said:


>


Awesome :applause: :drool: that pic really :rock:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome :applause: :drool: that pic really :rock:


^^

Ditto!!!!!


----------



## Xoote (Jul 7, 2008)

Amazing photos! Keep them coming


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys ... I'm glad you have enjoyed the photographs as much as I did


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

genial marte.. de chiripada vi que hisiste el thread.. muy chido poniendo mexico en alto.. que siga el thread.. saludoss carnal..


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Señor Marte!!!

Un master en las fotos!!

De primer mundo!!


----------



## Angelikada (Jul 19, 2008)

Felicidades...Marte que fotos :nocrook: EXCELENTES.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow!!! Megadiverse geo....... Any more pictures?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys :hi:! .. let's visit one of my favorite places, the Baja California peninsula


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, let's continue our trip through México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

OMG!!!! Marte those are really photos!!!!!!! Thank you for such great photos


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Marte some of those places are just like the images........ picture perfect. 
Keep posting. Thanks.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful Mexico, one of my favourites countries in the world.I have learned in Mexico there's snow too. I thought Mexico a dry territory totally! I was wrong.congratulations
Saludos desde Chile a mis cuates !!!


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

Marte, de casualidad no eres fotografo de turismo, esas fotos están geniales, en cuanquier Thread que veo tus fotos me da envidia, pero de la buena, magnifico el trabajo que realizas, pásate los datos de la escuela donde estudiaste fotografía, es mi hobby y la verdad no se donde poder estudiar...saludos y felicidades por esas maravillosas pics...


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

Me encantaron las de las Barrancas de Cobre, la del Cañón de Urique esta genial, tengo una igual pero sin duda tu me ganas, y las vistas del chepe nevado wow, wow, wow, y más wow, fenomenales...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Mr. Marte any more pics?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheer DeNeza401, I'll add more photographs in the next page ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, let's continue out tour of México ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

1 Vergel de la Sierra, Guanajuato





Zirahuen, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys, let's continue our tour of México


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

I love México; by beauties like these, totally incredible, México land of natural wonders, good job Marte...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> hi guys, let's continue our tour of México
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for share the Pics avec nous, its such an incredible to see cette photos et amazing Wonders and places from Mexico.

Merci pour Partager les Photos avec nous les forists.

Cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

thomyorke26 said:


> thanks for share the Pics avec nous, its such an incredible to see cette photos et amazing Wonders and places from Mexico.
> 
> Merci pour Partager les Photos avec nous les forists.
> 
> Cheers!!!!!!!


Que onda con tu ingcés, o la mezcla de francés et inglés, muy buena...Au revoir....


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

En que lugar de México es este lugar nevado?

Felicidades por tan buenas fotografias




DeNeza401 said:


> marte said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, let's continue our tour of México
> ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys the photo is the Sierra Tarahumara, Chihuahua


----------



## fermino (Oct 10, 2008)

great pics marte, a question what place is this?
page 20

i saw this thread in 2 hours :nuts:

[ QUOTE=marte;10363900]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## vic-2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pictures,l would like to see pictures from chiapas,lm sure marte you have awsome picture,from this mexican state,well thankz for sharing this wonderfull pictures.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! ... @fermino the photograph is from the Tarahumara region in the state of Chihuahua

slds vilc, I'll add more images in the next page ...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

:shifty: Any more pics?


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

Other pics...

*Agua Azul, Chiapas:*



















*Hierve el Agua, Oaxaca:*



















*Sian Ka'an, Quintana Roo:*



















Then more, to be continued, :hi:...


----------



## Arzon (May 1, 2007)

sierra de Yecora, Sonora.


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*QUERÉTARO, MEXICO...*

*HUNTING...*










*BERNAL AND WINE TOURISM*




























*MORE...*


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*MORE, QUERÉTARO*

*SAN JOAQUÍN, AMONG RUINS, FOREST AND FOG; ONLY ADVENTURE*



















*LANDSCAPES OF COLÓN*




























*SEMI-DESET*


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*THE LAST...SEE YOU SOON*

*SIERRA GORDA*





































*ECOTURISTIC CAMP*










*PUENTE DE DIOS, A BEAUTTY*


----------



## Caduceo (May 29, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys, let's continue out tour of México ...


Preciosas fotos Marte. Felicidades.


----------



## Caduceo (May 29, 2008)

Que magnifico thread, te felicito Marte.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Caduceo :hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Excelente thread Marte como siempre, !!!!


----------



## PuroTequila (Aug 4, 2006)

*Tamara Caynon, Acatic, Jalisco.*


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

excelent view ;-)


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, let's continue our tour of México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

Cheers Marte, wow, wow, wow y más wow, que bello es México, y con esas imágenes que subes no se puede negar que tenemos de todo, que buenas compilaciones compañero, :cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys, let's continue our tour of México


^^

Now that's a true nature contrast. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers DeNeza :hi:


----------



## firefox2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mexico is a Kaleidoscope of colors, lights, textures, landscapes and nature.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys let's continue our trip through México

slds chicos, continuamos el paseo por México


----------



## 1692mono (Nov 11, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys, let's continue our tour of México


de donde fue tomada esa imagen?? saludos :hi:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers 1692 it's in the Altar Desert, Sonora


----------



## 1692mono (Nov 11, 2008)

o gracias marte xD increible las fotos


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys let's continue our trip through México
> 
> slds chicos, continuamos el paseo por México
> 
> ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers DeNeza ;-)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

marte said:


>


^^
magnificent appearance


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers tonight, I'll add more photographs in the next page ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

let's continue our tour of México

me encanto este grupo de imagenes


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encantó el buen contraste que hay entre una y otra foto, excelentes paisajes. Saludos.*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

marte said:


> La Estanzuela Park, Nuevo Leon
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra de Arteaga, Coahuila



Woow Mexico' nature it's spectacular.

thanks for the pix (marte).


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*sierra gorda de QUERETARO*

son sacadas de internet pero son una muestra del relieve de la sierra gorda en queretaro:cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

viva la mexico... great shots...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful......


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantasticos lugares, muchos por conocer y de gran belleza...


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

marte said:


> let's continue our tour of México
> 
> me encanto este grupo de imagenes


great shot, good job kay:


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree, the "red" photo is incredible. I've never seen sth like this "live"...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed!



m_m said:


> I agree, the "red" photo is incredible. I've never seen sth like this "live"...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! ...


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Great job Marte, this pics are so beautiful


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

:applause: great photos!


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice pix (marte):applause:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi Alex :hi:


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

marte said:


> hi Alex :hi:
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sgrd67e54.jpg
> 
> ...


I love México by things like this...


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

Bellos panoramas!!! que viva Mexico!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> hi Alex :hi:


^^ ^^ ^^
Sunny Mexico!!!!!...... Bbrrrrrrrr coffee anyone?kay:

Nice pixs. Thanks for posting


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi DeNeza ;-)


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers yosoyelrey :hi:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys ... an extended view of the Cave of the Crystals, Naica, Chihuahua


----------



## JESGDL (Jan 25, 2008)

*Excelente Thread . . . . . .*

WOW realmente esta excelente este thread, vemos que mexico es un pais muy lleno de contrastes que puedes estar desde un desierto, el litoral, bosques, selvas, montañas nevadas esta genial no habia visto algo como esto antes. 

Creo que tambien deberian de incluir la parte de los pueblos magicos de mexico hay muchos pueblos pintorescos y llenos de tradiciones netamente mexicanas, ojala y se pueda hacer algo . 


Saludos y nuevamente muchas felicidades.....


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hola JESGDL, glad you enjoyed the photographs '-)


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Naica, awesome pic and very heavy...

Marte, ya revela tu secreto donde sacas esas pícs tan increibles...saludos

Oye tienes Flickr....


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers GBgreat, glad you enjoyed the photographs ...


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

amazing...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers blue ;-)


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG, fantastic pics marte....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Mexico :cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

the world is just awesome


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ but even more Mexico, my friend...


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

God..great pics!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers The-E-Vid :hi:


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

mexico me gusta mucho


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

godd photos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi xavarreiro ;-)


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

ohhh excelentes fotos


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Anty love......


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Love It...sexy


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome photos from Mexico! :cheers2:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers tony!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys!


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^what's the name of that chrch marte? i like its architecture...


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohhhhh!!! Zibanzá Querétaro....amazing place ha!!, I recomend it, very much...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, good job on the church photo,,,:cheers:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi bOrN2BwILd, it's the Guadalupe sanctuary in Zamora ;-)


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! ... some images from Copper Canyon, Chihuahua

HDR


----------



## Jmarius (May 26, 2009)

Just a few Countryes like Mexico !!!


----------



## Jmarius (May 26, 2009)

Do you have the copper canion with snow ??? is very nice !!!


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohhhh!!! fantastic, great pics Marte :cheers:


----------



## ty-aptz (Feb 21, 2009)

woohoo where the hell are you getting theese pictures marte??
why in this thread speak english??
<3 love my beutiful contry
good job marte

:bow: :master::bow: :master: :bow: :master: :bow: :master: :bow: :master: :naughty: :lol:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys, let's continue our trip through México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys, a few more photograps of México


----------



## Brasileiro Welling (Jun 13, 2006)

wowow

mexico is a gorgeus country!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

I can´t believe, we have a lot to enjoy...:cheers:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi Brasileiro :hi:


----------



## samuelsamario (Jul 9, 2008)

uff.. genial la foto de pocos de casitas junta.. curiosa


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers samuel, it's Taxco :hi:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, let's visit Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ nice...


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^thanx for posting marte :wave:
keep postingkay:


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

great pics


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

surroundings of Mexico City


----------



## rhotidhs7 (Mar 20, 2008)

*wow*

I really want to visit Meico once. Mexico has nice nature and weather. I hope i wii visit there one day.^^


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Incredible pics Blue, Mexico City have a lot of things to offer...isn´t only city, beautifull landscapes...:cheers:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

"La Marqueza"..the best of Mexico City's outdoors


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi blue, thank you for the photographs :hi:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## franco_emt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Some wonders of Michoacan*

Hi bros, i'm new on this, here there are a few images from Michoacan. I think we must put on the post, where the place from the image is, just as information if anyone of us wants to go there. what do you think?.

:lol::lol::lol: sorry for my english!!!!

National Park Lake Camecuaro near Zamora, Michoacan. Only $10.00 pesos (1 dollar).



Guadalupean Santuary in Zamora.



Ancient trees at Lake Camecuaro



The river at Camecuaro National Park



El rosario, buterfly especial biosphere reserve


----------



## franco_emt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Another landscapes from Queretaro*

Escanela river at Sierra Gorda UNESCO world biosphere reserve.



Chuveje waterfall



Las adjuntas (Santa Maria and Ayutla rivers). One river it's cold and one it's warm.



El Modroño Marine Fossils....but wait a minute on montains???



Besides the road to Jalpan de Serra.



Yes, all this next to the desert.


----------



## franco_emt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Ke chido*

Hay ke seguir con todo subiendo fotos y mostrar la verdadera esencia de Mexico somos de los tread mas vitados!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohhh!!! Qro...nice pics...very recommended...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*National Park Lake Camecuaro is very nice. Awesome photos. Regards.*


----------



## franco_emt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Now some of my pictures of Veracruz...Solo veracruz es bello*

thank's bros.

Los lagos, Xalapa.



Xalapa's botanic garden



Just a litle tree. Xico's cloud forest.



La monja waterfall.



Mexican pine forest at Cofre de Perote national park.



Poor ugly pine. he's alone.



Sorry for de date on the pictures...i forgot it...too much weed:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing your photographs, i like Los Lagos. Regards.*


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Genial la reserva de la biósfera..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from Mexico country


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the photographs franco ;-)


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Precioso Guanajuato.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Iptucci :hi:

let's visit Monterrey, a city sorrounded by mountains ...


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Great city...fantastic pics :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

nice pics master... kay:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers thaproducer ;-)


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys ... let's continue our tour of México


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

marte said:


> good photos franco ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hola Lagunero ... the photo is from Arteaga, Coahuila :hi:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

the Copper Canyon, Chihuahua


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

:bow: Talk about having a landscape of every type of climate,terrain, landscape and weather. I guess that is why Mexican food varies aswell. Love it.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

nice!!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome pics Marte, the most espectacular waterfall in Mexico...:cheers:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Acapulco, Guerrero


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

let's travel from Acapulco in the Pacific Ocean on to the Riviera Maya in the Caribbean


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers xavarreiro, I'm glad you have enjoyed the photographs :hi:


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Incredible travel Marte....great places and awesome pics


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers GBgreat, more photographs in the next page ...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Wow!!! Very nice update.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! ... let's visit the rainforest in the Calakmul Biosphere Reserve and archaeological site


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Qué Naturaleza, ¡increíble!.


----------



## oernesto (Jun 15, 2009)

:eek2:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys! ... let's visit the rainforest in the Calakmul Biosphere Reserve and archaeological site


^^ ^^ ^^
AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos for sure :cheers:


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic pics...Marte incredible job my friend...cheers


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers GBgreat ;-)


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

exelente, hermoso mi México


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing and beautiful pictures!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers theproducer :hi: ... lets visit Puerto Vallarta


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Incredible place in Mexico...great pics Marte


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi GBgreat ;-)


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

genial!!

deberian hacer un thread llamado


México, una foto por post, ya que hay mucho que mostrar, no solo paisajes


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheers Marte...simply awesome, this waterfall amazing, Guanajuato one of the most representative sites from México around the world and the other two are fantastic, shows how incredible is México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hola GBgreat, more photos in the next page ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

let's continue our tour of México


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Simply incredible, inedit images; good job Marte as always...


----------



## oernesto (Jun 15, 2009)

La foto de la cascada está increible.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Marte. Where in Mexico is that river fall located? How high is it? That pic of the volcano is superb.


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty amazing *-* Love your photos...


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

DeNeza401 said:


> Hi Marte. Where in Mexico is that river fall located? How high is it? That pic of the volcano is superb.


Basaseachic Falls on the Basaseachic River is the second-highest waterfall in Mexico, located in the Parque Nacional Basaseachic at Cañon Basaseachic in the Copper Canyon region of northwest Mexico, near Creel, Chihuahua. They are 312 meters (1,023 ft) tall, second in Mexico only to the Cascada de Piedra Volada (Flying Stone Fall).


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

GBgreat said:


> Basaseachic Falls on the Basaseachic River is the second-highest waterfall in Mexico, located in the Parque Nacional Basaseachic at Cañon Basaseachic in the Copper Canyon region of northwest Mexico, near Creel, Chihuahua. They are 312 meters (1,023 ft) tall, second in Mexico only to the Cascada de Piedra Volada (Flying Stone Fall).


^^ ^^
Great!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## unicornxs (Oct 8, 2009)

solo como obbservacion la foto que pusiste de la cascada en realidad es la de piedra volada (la mas alta del pais) y no la de basaseachic.. checa fotos de basaseachic y veras que es otra cascada.

gracias por subir fotos tan padres! saludos


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Tienes razón, lo voy a corregir...


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

DeNeza401 said:


> ^^ ^^
> Great!! Thanks for the info.


I had a little mistake...really this waterfall is Piedra Volada...Piedra Volada Waterfall: With a 453 meter drop, the Piedra Volada Waterfall is considered the highest in Mexico and 12th in the world. This waterfall can only be seen between june and october, because is the rainy season.










The Basaseachi Waterfall: Is the second highest waterfall in Mexico with 246 meters freefall. It is of a supreme beauty and is robed by one of the best-preserved pine tree forests.










Sorry my dear DeNeza401, also I corrected the data, more precise. kay:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Waooo  impresionantes tomas.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Great!!! Both are amazing. Thanks I really appreciate your help.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

????????


----------



## marino354 (Sep 26, 2008)

Qué hermosos paisajes!!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! ...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

marte said:


> cheers guys! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Hermosos paisajes.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Updates??????


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

^^ ^^
Any more pixs of this place???


----------



## Andreco78 (Nov 14, 2008)

Gracias marte, por compartir tan bellas fotos, impresionante la pirámide..... Y sin palabras las demas!!!

Thank´s marte, for send this beauty pics, awesome the Pyramid.... And of course, great the other´s!!!


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Haciendo una aportación más

MANZANILLO, COLIMA


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ nice....wonderful pics, all :cheers:


----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

Una mia ...

Pico de Orizaba por Aleexis Santos!, en Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

stunning picks, Mexico is amazing


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Lans :hi:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

excellent azh ;-)

saludos chicos :hi:


----------



## Doggo (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Exelentes todas las imagenes otra mia


Jardin de los Cactus por Aleexis Santos!, en Flickr


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mexico is lovely!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

breath taking photos, please credit yourselves if you are the photographers, otherwise provide the source! thanks!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Yellow Fever ;-) 

panoramic view Sierra de Durango

--------------------------------------------->--------------------------------------------->----------------------------------------->



_source_: Google Street View

--------------------------------------------->-------------------------------------------------->


_source:_ Google Stree View


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for crediting! kay:


----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

Las de Durango se ven geneales, me recuerda a las maega montañas de mi ciudad! un saludo!


----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

*Otra mia por aquello de los creditos!*


Peña de Bernal por Aleexis Santos!, en Flickr


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

excellent photographs azh :hi:


----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

marte said:


> excellent photographs azh :hi:


^^ gracias! te invito a visitar mis galerias en flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexissantospanoramicas/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aleexisss/

dejo otra! 


Flores en Mendoza por Aleexis Santos!, en Flickr


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Azh :hi:, loved your photos ;-)


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice!!! Love every pic.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers DeNeza ;-)


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

let's visit the city of Léon, in central México


by galloelprimo


by galloelprimo


by galloelprimo


by galloelprimo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marte said:


> let's visit the city of Léon, in central México
> 
> 
> by galloelprimo
> ...




beautiful shots.....especially the colorful balloon photos....:cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## azh (Nov 15, 2008)

Buenisimas las de Leon.


Desde la punta de Mexico por Aleexis Santos! | Un año en Flickr, en Flickr


Atardecer  por Aleexis Santos! | Un año en Flickr, en Flickr


Sunset por Aleexis Santos! | Un año en Flickr, en Flickr


Atardecer por Aleexis Santos! | Un año en Flickr, en Flickr


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## mijo (Aug 14, 2009)

Sonoran Desert


----------



## franco_emt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Que no muera el post*

Ah revivir el post yeah!!!!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful landscape in Mexico!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any more pics???


----------



## unifine (May 1, 2011)

great pics marte, a question what place is this?

page 29

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7331/st4567e457e457ehy1.jpg (http://imageshack.us)


----------



## unifine (May 1, 2011)

This picture I know in Mexico,but don't know which place.Me encanta...


----------



## franco_emt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Some photos of Cancun*

Dolphin's Beach



Chac-Mol Beach


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice! Where is Marte????


----------



## unifine (May 1, 2011)

Hi,Marte.

page 29

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7331/st4567e457e457ehy1.jpg

Thanks,Marte for your beautiful picture.May I know where is it take from?What place is it?

Best Regard,Unifine


----------



## unifine (May 1, 2011)

Hola Marte, ser feliz escuchar tu respuesta.☺


----------



## galloelprimo (Dec 29, 2010)

*LEÓN GUANAJUATO MÉXICO*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56677045


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39251761


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39251719


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40255871


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41862305


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44135304


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44136791


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44481779


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46790449


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53611854


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58258531


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58424351


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

PRETTYY PHOTOSS FOR A PRETTY COUNTRY


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ví todas y cada una de las páginas... estoy ORGASMEADO.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....:cheers2:


----------



## Afton (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice and informative i like it.
These picture show the full boom nature and it is natural beauty and like to eyes.
Thanks for share nice information.


----------



## Citytravel (Nov 4, 2011)

Acapulco
http://www.flickr.com/photos/liveu4/


----------

